
Hong Kong protests: Footage shows tear gas being fired into the crowd - ridicter
https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/hong-kong-protests-june-12-intl-hnk/h_b9b37149cd61899748d7417097c23734
======
chvid
I see the scale of the protest; but I don't really understand the end goal
here. Eventually Hong Kong will become fully integrated in China, right down
to driving on the right-hand side of the street. This is one of many steps in
that integration.

~~~
ShorsHammer
The end goal is to at least hold out until the clock ticks down, accepting it
isn't going to be better.

This extradition law has far reaching consequences against freedoms and the
rule of law that locals have had until now. That's why there's so many people
who normally don't mind Chinese geopolitical moves coming out into the streets
compared to other protests like the umbrella movement.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
> This extradition law has far reaching consequences against freedoms and the
> rule of law that locals have had until now

Could someone explain how?

~~~
simonh
Judges in Hong Kong are already complaining that they are being exposed to
political pressure by Beijing and that the judicial system in China does not
comply with even the most basic standards of judicial fairness.

The pretext for this is that a Hong Kong resident is recently accused of
murdering his girl friend in Taiwan. However this law would expose Taiwan
citizens to extradition claims when visiting Hong Kong, so even they are
against the law even though it would allow them to extradite the alleged
murderer.

~~~
kzzzznot
[https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3014205...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3014205/legal-professionals-slam-pro-beijing-lawmakers-
call-judges)

------
hereiskkb
It's just speculation from me, but this does oddly seem to reflect China's
attitude towards such demonstrations in it's own territory.

~~~
tjpnz
In Uyghur territories yes but you don't tend to "hear" about this happening
elsewhere. All that's missing at this point is people being put into black
bags never to be seen again. The legislation around extradition to China will
address that.

------
drenvuk
There are live streams on youtube in HK right now.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGPh1mdDxPc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGPh1mdDxPc)
is one. If someone can find other reliable ones that would be nice.

------
nie100sowny
The article looks like some manipulation. These people protest against the
extradition act between Honk Kong and China. After this Honk Kong will lose
some part of autonomy.

It is not pro-democracy manifestation. West journalists are a democracy
fanatics :/ Can some Chinese write what is really going on in Hong Kong?

Additionally, I have not seen this kind of worried articles about France
protest and president Macron :/

Last but not least, I am sad that no one in my country and other European
countries pretested when extradictions acts were signed with USA. Looks Hong
Kongers are more proud. Good luck.

~~~
simonh
It took 10 minutes after someone predicted incoming "what about this thing in
coutry X" comments, but here one is pretty much on cue.

There were hundreds of articles all over the world covering the protests in
France, much of it sympathetic to the protester's cause. You must know this,
how did you find out about them if not from media coverage?

>no one in my country and other European countries pretested when
extradictions acts were signed with USA

That is entirely and very obviously false. There were even public protests,
and plenty of articles in the media objecting to the extradition of Julian
Assange very recently. In fact in Europe it is not possible to extradite a
person to the USA who might face the death penalty, and there are considerable
concerns about the treatment of prisoners in the USA, so your specific call
out of that issue shows this absolutely is a legitimate point for public
concern and protest.

